# Pic of me.... Cut or bulk ???



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Been doing stronglifts 5x5 for about 3 months now.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What pic?


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

What you think ?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

look a bit white mate or very very small, almost invisible :whistling:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Cut and bulk up when you are lower bf


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> look a bit white mate or very very small, almost invisible :whistling:


Lol I've added one now !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> What you think ?


ahh there you are lol....

i would stay on the same food for 8 weeks and train like a cnut mate , you will change shape without changing diet too much..more protein, moderate good fats and low carbs (just enough to keep energy levels up mate) you will see good changes with the right routine and hard work :thumbup1:

you have a great base to start from


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

lol why are you fondling your moob


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> ahh there you are lol....
> 
> i would stay on the same food for 8 weeks and train like a cnut mate , you will change shape without changing diet too much..more protein, moderate good fats and low carbs (just enough to keep energy levels up mate) you will see good changes with the right routine and hard work :thumbup1:
> 
> you have a great base to start from


Cheers mate. Nice to hear a bit of motivationl as my 45 min sessions are heavy (to me). Mainly just compounds and some isolations if I can be bothered.

I can tell i'm fat. But will I see my new shape / muscle through the fat ??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Cheers mate. Nice to hear a bit of motivationl as my 45 min sessions are heavy (to me). Mainly just compounds and some isolations if I can be bothered.
> 
> I can tell i'm fat. But will I see my new shape / muscle through the fat ??


yeah mate work hard , do what i suggested and you will start to see muscle definition.. no good cutting mate at the minute as you (no disrespect) dont have anything to cut too... if i was you i would just hammer myself into a good gym routine for another 8 weeks, then worry about what i wanted to do from there !!! just my opinion mate..


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

2004mark said:


> lol why are you fondling your moob


I haven't got a nipple :-(


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I would cut mate IMO.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> yeah mate work hard , do what i suggested and you will start to see muscle definition.. no good cutting mate at the minute as you (no disrespect) dont have anything to cut too... if i was you i would just hammer myself into a good gym routine for another 8 weeks, then worry about what i wanted to do from there !!! just my opinion mate..


Lol no offence taken. I've only been lifting 3 months. I set up a home gym in my parent garage. Brought a power rack. An olympic barbell set and an incline bench.

I just thought one day fook it and ordered it !

How long by that picture will I start to change ??


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Lose some bodyfat first in my opinion.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Lol no offence taken. I've only been lifting 3 months. I set up a home gym in my parent garage. Brought a power rack. An olympic barbell set and an incline bench.
> 
> I just thought one day fook it and ordered it !
> 
> How long by that picture will I start to change ??


you will get nooby gains mate first 6 moths of training hard will see you change quite dramatically pal...


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Ahh, didn't realise nooby gains! In that case i'd definitely take advantage of this as you will grow the quickest you ever will as a natty!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Ahh, didn't realise nooby gains! In that case i'd definitely take advantage of this as you will grow the quickest you ever will as a natty!


Yeah Ive only lifted for 3 months now. I'm only 24 !


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Major cut buddy!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Major cut buddy!


Really ???

Only after 3 months !


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

dont get caught up in all the cutting and bulking crap at first would be my advice to be honest. just eat big and clean, plenty of protein, train hard and get plenty of rest. then rethink again a few months down the line depending on where your at.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

m575 said:


> dont get caught up in all the cutting and bulking crap at first would be my advice to be honest. just eat big and clean, plenty of protein, train hard and get plenty of rest. then rethink again a few months down the line depending on where your at.


exactly what i said mate , definitely what i would do


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

m575 said:


> dont get caught up in all the cutting and bulking crap at first would be my advice to be honest. just eat big and clean, plenty of protein, train hard and get plenty of rest. then rethink again a few months down the line depending on where your at.


I agree mate because I like to keep things simple tbh. I'd rather train hard. Eat pretty well and sleep.

That's why I also just do compounds


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> exactly what i said mate , definitely what i would do


so you did mate. lol missed that


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm gonna throw a spanner in the work chaps ....

Cardio?

I asked about that this morning because I think i'm getting bit fat. Lol


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> I'm gonna throw a spanner in the work chaps ....
> 
> Cardio?
> 
> I asked about that this morning because I think i'm getting bit fat. Lol


if you think your gaining too much fat try lowering calories slightly or upping cardio. its healthy anyway thats the only reason i do it lol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

m575 said:


> if you think your gaining too much fat try lowering calories slightly or upping cardio. its healthy anyway thats the only reason i do it lol


Will I lose strength ?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

cant see any reason why you would lose any strength just by introducing cardio


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Will I lose strength ?


no mate, do steady state cardio after your workouts . just 20 minutes and keep your heart rate between 110 and 130 bpm.. that will aid you to burn fat


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

up to your self if you are happy with your level of fat no need to cut at all better to focus on adding lean mass and cut in a year or two. A higher basal metabolic rate is better than any diet or cardio.

plus you will likely lose fat along the way.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Get running and cutting and you'l see changes in no time - changes = motivation to go on and acheive what you desire


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Id say do what your doing mate..you got a good base there.

If anything just sort your diet abit but only to clean it up best you can manage.

Keep lifting simple and heavy nothing fancy + abit steady state cardio maybe twice a week and youl go good.

See how you are in 6 months time and go from there. 3 months training is nothing..build some muscle 1st as you probably dont have too much being new to it :thumbup1:


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

I think you have to much body fat, but thats just my opinion you asked, i read dorian yates once say, if you cant see and visable abs, your carrying to much bodyfat, but depends how you want to look, some guys just want to look big with there clothes on lol, keep lifting, eat cleaner, and do a little cardio, with you being new to the game your gona gain for the first year anyhow pretty good, but you just dont want to add more fat, or you could just do what your doing for 6 month and see how it pans out, not to many people last longer than a year lol. But we all have diffrent aims, am one who does not do bulk, cut, bulk cut, i want to be in shape all year.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I think you definitely need to cut...

...the small talk and give me your number :wub:

lol


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> I think you definitely need to cut...
> 
> ...the small talk and give me your number :wub:
> 
> lol


Lol why do you want my number !?


----------



## BigBarnBoy (May 7, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Lol why do you want my number !?


You sure you want to know?...... :whistling:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

BigBarnBoy said:


> You sure you want to know?...... :whistling:


Haha why not??


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Bulking is just for people with no self disipline who like eating sh1t, no good will ever come of it! Eat clean even when powertraining, get rid of the bodyfat and you will and feel better..... Bulk! ffs :laugh:


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Tell you what il give you my number if either you are one of the below:

1) a gorgeous blonde office girl

Or

2) rich


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Tell you what il give you my number if either you are one of the below:
> 
> 1) a gorgeous blonde office girl
> 
> ...


Well ???


----------

